# Solved: system tray yellow triangle exclamation alert how to stop it.



## kvinchin (Sep 25, 2006)

system tray triangle alert adware need help removing

i have used adaware and avg detected a few baddies have remove but system tray still have this annoying pop up triangle exclamtion mark icon and once a while will say your system alert: malware threats ,,, please help me... i have hijack this log below 
i think i have stoped the process from the task manager the process call isnotify.exe in c:\ windows/system32 and have manually delete it not sure i have done the right thing, also I have then sorted all the files that was installed that time and remove them... into recycle bin, at the moment no more pop up but if I can get some expert opinion anything I else ,eg dll files I need to remove?

much appreciated.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:16:10 PM, on 25/09/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\issearch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\isnotify.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG511v2\wlancfg5.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\internet download\temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar =

http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust...yahoo.com/ext/

search/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.aapt.com.au/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar =

http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust...yahoo.com/ext/

search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) =

http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust.../www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\Program Files\Common

Files\Microsoft Shared\Stationery\Blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride =

localhost
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG511v2 Wireless Assistant.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program

Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\npjpi142_05.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} -

C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\npjpi142_05.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program

Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} -

C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) -

http://groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) -

http://update.microsoft.com/windowsu...uweb_site.cab?

1120302917830
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) -

http://update.microsoft.com/microsof...uweb_site.cab?

1152306111624
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) -

http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary...t.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class)

- http://messenger.msn.com/download/Ms...Downloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} -

http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yaho...tocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) -

http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1

\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} -

C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O21 - SSODL: incestuously - {03413bf7-e34c-445b-bfc0-a2b127255871} - C:\WINDOWS\system32

\urroxtl.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: HP Configuration Interface Service (HPConfig) - Hewlett-Packard -

C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPConfig.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program

Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32

\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## kvinchin (Sep 25, 2006)

okie not sure why no one reply yet so i did my own research from above hijack info and I have since stop the isnotify.exe and isearch.exe from task manager processes and went into Windows/..32 and remove those files and other files created in the same date and have them sitting in recycle bin, then double checking the startup in msconfig looks like no more pop up ... also I have a new hijack file

could anyone please let me know if I have miss anything and what else I should look for.. I am usually running firefox browser I hope to be more secure next time..

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:06:58 PM, on 25/09/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG511v2\wlancfg5.exe
C:\Program Files\hijack this\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust...ch/search.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.aapt.com.au/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust...ch/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust.../www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Stationery\Blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG511v2 Wireless Assistant.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\npjpi142_05.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\npjpi142_05.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsu...?1120302917830
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsof...?1152306111624
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary...t.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/Ms...Downloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yaho...tocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O21 - SSODL: incestuously - {03413bf7-e34c-445b-bfc0-a2b127255871} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urroxtl.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: HP Configuration Interface Service (HPConfig) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPConfig.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You have no active AntiVirus!

Get the free AVG 7 install it, check for updates and run a full scan

AVG 7 - http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/
=====================

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a *folder* named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply along with a new hijack log.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.


----------



## kvinchin (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi MFDnSC

thanks for your feedback. =)

I have already AVG install but was turned off. Anyway I have completely unsintall it and download the new version fromAVG site and also have downloaded the latest update and not it is sitting on my task bar. I did a complete scan found nothing. Also I havd ad aware lastest update and found nothing.

Also I have followed your instruction and download smitfraud.
Done the safe mode.. after followed instruction back to normal window I got a blue background is that normal, you did mention about background disappear in your warning.
Does that mean I do not have any virus?

Also I found a file name call vstoolbar.dll ( found out from net is a ad aware which was not picked up by ad aware and manually removed it ) I think I am learning slowly about protecting myself from nasties in the Net. There are so many weird homepage just going to them will start making pop up even I have firefox install.

Here is the latest log from rapport.txt after running smitfraud

======================================

SmitFraudFix v2.100

Scan done at 8:29:34.27, Tue 26/09/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Tigger\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix ran in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"incestuously"="{03413bf7-e34c-445b-bfc0-a2b127255871}"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\WINDOWS\system32\components\flx?.dll Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

and here is the latest HIJACK log , please advise if anything I should remove and delete,
I am going to net to learn more about the files below as I type but I won't delete or modify until
I get some advise.

Also could you advise some good sites I can go to and learn more about different files
and how to protect myself.

Thanks. I am a beginner so any help would be great, Thanks for much for you time and help mate. Much appreciated. Kevin.

===================
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:51:55 AM, on 26/09/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG511v2\wlancfg5.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\hijack this\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG511v2 Wireless Assistant.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\npjpi142_05.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\npjpi142_05.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1120302917830
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1152306111624
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Configuration Interface Service (HPConfig) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPConfig.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Why would you turn off you AV protection????????

Please click here http://www.majorgeeks.com/Sun_Java_Runtime_Environment_d4648.html to download the latest version of JAVA Install the application, then go to the Add/Remove Programs options in the Control Panel and *Remove ALL previous versions of JAVA*.
===================

Get all of these and/or verify you have the current versions

SpywareBlaster 3.5.1 http://majorgeeks.com/download2859.html
SpyBot V1.4 http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2471.html 
AdAware SE 1.06 http://www.majorgeeks.com/download506.html 
MS Windows Defender - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...E7-DA2B-4A6A-AFA4-F7F14E605A0D&displaylang=en (XP and W2K only)

DownLoad them (they are free), install them, *check each for their 
definition updates* and then run AdAware, MS Defender (W2k/XP) and Spybot, fixing anything they say.

In SpywareBlaster - Always enable all protection after updates
In SpyBot - After an update run immunize

Check for updates and run weekly
==================

How are things?????????


----------



## kvinchin (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi MFDnSc,

Thanks for all your help. Things ? lots to do.. kept me busy a while mate, 
but all done.

First , I don't know why I had AVG turned off prev, I know, not a wise thing
to do at all. So it is on all the time now.

I took your advise, and installed all the softwares- with latest updates.
Now I have the latest Java, removed all the old ones,
Also I have installed the latest IE 7 ( i hardly use it ) since the old IE6
sometime will pop up even when nothing is using it so this IE 7 suppose to 
stop any pop ups. I usually use Firefox to browse the net which does a good job blocking pop ups.

Also I have done all the below with latest updates, 
I have defender on, the spyware blaster on,spybot,adware.. yes,
I will check it weekly to do clean up as well. Seems to me 
keeping my computer clean is as much work as cleanin the house.

I have ran the spybot -S&D and it found about 12 entries and have removed
and immunised as per advise, I thought ad aware would have pick it up,
also ad aware seems to take very long to scan, the defender and spybot much quicker.
So much to learnt ei.

Also have read in download.com by c/net of all the software you mention above are excellent rated. And best of all they are free and works.

I hope this is the last HIJACK list to print here,
you can see what I have done and hope no more bugs n nasties in my system.

Thanks mate,
now I can go help update wikipedia, my fav web sites at the moment.

Kev,Gold Coast, Australia.

========================
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:57:41 PM, on 26/09/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5700.0006)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPConfig.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG511v2\wlancfg5.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\hijack this\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54729
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=55245&clcid={SUB_CLCID}
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG511v2 Wireless Assistant.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1120302917830
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1152306111624
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Configuration Interface Service (HPConfig) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPConfig.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
==============


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean







- If you feel it is fixed, mark it solved via thread tools above - if not what is the current situation?

Restore points 
Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

XP
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------



## kvinchin (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks =)

I think the yellow triangle problem is solved when I remove it from the process in task manager and manually delete it from the Windows/Win 32 / folder.

And yeah feel better knowing all the nasties been removed.

Yes, also I have done the remove restore point , reboot and add back on too. 
Thanks for all your help.. I feel more secure for my computer now.

========
one more thing, just as I click on the link to open a new tab to
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT...rc=sec_doc_nam
my firefox browser open another tab for 'wintoolsantivirus' webpage.
hmmm 
,then I try to replicate it didn't not happen weird, 
I haven't seen this before since firefox normally would not just open up a new tab.. 
I have firefox v1.5.0.7 and I believe it is the latest version. I have started a new threat for this problem

Thanks
kev


----------

